# Wheelbarrow recommendations?



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I broke my old trusty this weekend, and while I can patch her back together, she will never again be suited for heavy duty work.

So! I'm in the market for a new one.

I don't need a huge capacity, because I will load it to the brim and be stubborn enough to move it and at 5' tall I regret my life choices when I do that. I think double wheels would be cool, but only if ground clearance is maintained. I don't want to have to lift it too high to stop the feet from skimming the ground - see: the 5' comment. I'm open to "garden cart" type things too, but I beat the crap out of everything I own so it has to be durable.

Any recommendations?


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Mine came from Lowe's. I assume it's Kobalt because it's blue. I think it's 7 cubic feet, with two front wheels (airless tires). I've been pleased. I do question whether or not a gorilla cart would have been a good alternative, or even a better choice. The 4 wheels and ability to dump the cart sounds pretty good.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll second the Gorilla Cart. I bought the one that hooks up to my lawn tractor as well as can be hand pulled.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I always wish I had a Gorilla cart but the reason I never buy one is I don't have space for two wheel barrows and I can imagine it being impossible to get a 2 or 4 wheel cart in the back of a flower bed without causing damage to dump mulch.

So ultimately I think your flower bed designs drive that decision. I have two that are 13 ft deep up against a fence.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> I broke my old trusty this weekend, and while I can patch her back together, she will never again be suited for heavy duty work.
> 
> So! I'm in the market for a new one.
> 
> ...


If durability is the deciding factor, I would lean to a wheelbarrow with a tire that has air. Load up a wheelbarrow with flagstone and trying pushing it with an airless tire. It's twice the amount of work. I helped my stonemason do some work last year and he had both. The airless tire was a mistake purchase on his part that he regretted.

Regarding a gorilla cart style poly cart, I have the Tractor Supply version GroundWork 1,400 and it's great. I move large amounts of dirt all the time filled to the top. It's a backsaver. However, it would never survive hauling flagstone. I assume mine will last me forever since I don't leave it outdoors.

Good Luck on your purchase!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

One vs two wheels? Two wheels are more stable, but less maneuverable and really only dump to the front. Single wheel is less stable so may need a bit more strength to use, but you can walk it across a hill without it trying to tip over. Metal body will handle heavier loads, but can rust so leave it indoors for storage.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Cluelessone 7 cu. Ft Gorilla Cart. I am almost finished(with three teenagers) moving 44 yards(yes over 300 loads) of select fill and top soil with it and it is a beast. It will attach to your rider or pull by handle. Some areas we just get on the rider mower and pull with the handle to make the dump easier. Worth every penny. Fits real nice right under my work bench.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-7-cu-ft-Poly-Yard-Cart/1000772546


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

bernstem said:


> One vs two wheels? Two wheels are more stable, but less maneuverable and really only dump to the front. Single wheel is less stable so may need a bit more strength to use, but you can walk it across a hill without it trying to tip over. Metal body will handle heavier loads, but can rust so leave it indoors for storage.


Good point on the maneuverability, I'd imagine the ones with the wide-set double wheels are super not maneuverable... but what about the giant orange ones, where the wheels are pretty close together?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > I broke my old trusty this weekend, and while I can patch her back together, she will never again be suited for heavy duty work.
> ...


My old trusty has an air tire, and other than being flimsy in the handles/body it does roll quite nicely under load. I'll be looking for an air tire one for sure, I didn't realize it made that much of a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

White94RX said:


> Mine came from Lowe's. I assume it's Kobalt because it's blue. I think it's 7 cubic feet, with two front wheels (airless tires). I've been pleased. I do question whether or not a gorilla cart would have been a good alternative, or even a better choice. The 4 wheels and ability to dump the cart sounds pretty good.


I second the *7 cu ft Kobalt from Lowe's*! Great wheelbarrow! I have had a number of wheelbarrows and seem to break the axle on most of them. I like the double front wheel for stability. Single wheel can be tippy. I also like that the tires are non-pneumatic as I don't have to worry about punctures and yes, I have punctured wheelbarrow tires. I don't find the non-pneumatic tires that much harder to push a full load.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

NeVs said:


> I always wish I had a Gorilla cart but the reason I never buy one is I don't have space for two wheel barrows and I can imagine it being impossible to get a 2 or 4 wheel cart in the back of a flower bed without causing damage to dump mulch.
> 
> So ultimately I think your flower bed designs drive that decision. I have two that are 13 ft deep up against a fence.


I do have a lot of flower beds, and some tight areas to maneuver into.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Not trying to be a smartypants, but if I wanted a single wheel is there really a difference between the 100 dollar models and one like this:

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/garden-landscaping-tools/carts-spreaders-wheelbarrows-tow-behinds/yardworks-reg-5-cu-ft-wheelbarrow/2906142/p-1444445282621-c-13262.htm?tid=-1612739428243812645&ipos=32


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> Not trying to be a smartypants, but if I wanted a single wheel is there really a difference between the 100 dollar models and one like this:
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/garden-landscaping-tools/carts-spreaders-wheelbarrows-tow-behinds/yardworks-reg-5-cu-ft-wheelbarrow/2906142/p-1444445282621-c-13262.htm?tid=-1612739428243812645&ipos=32


For sure. This one holds 20% more volume and is rated to carry 67% more weight.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And I agree with others that there are certain tasks where a wheelbarrow really shines, but for most things I do around the yard the Gorilla Cart is a better tool.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to be a smartypants, but if I wanted a single wheel is there really a difference between the 100 dollar models and one like this:
> ...


Yeah, but am I rated to carry that much more weight? :lol: I'm 5' and 120lbs. Strong for my size, but have overloaded many-a wheelbarrows and had to transload or suffer through the trip (and suffer again a few hours later). I'm thinking maybe a smaller one will stop me from acting like a dummy...


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> And I agree with others that there are certain tasks where a wheelbarrow really shines, but for most things I do around the yard the Gorilla Cart is a better tool.


Maybe I'll look into getting one of both. I'm in my yard a LOT, so having purpose tools really does make the job easier...

Edit: Apologies, @Ware are you talking about the 4 wheel dump jobbie or the one with the 2 giant wheels?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> Edit: Apologies, @Ware are you talking about the 4 wheel dump jobbie or the one with the 2 giant wheels?


The 4-wheel cart (wagon).


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm a proud member of the gorilla cart cult. its my favorite lawn tool. I purchased it 4 or 5 years ago after i hurt my back with an overloaded wheelbarrow. I do leave it outside for long periods at a time and it gets used frequently. durability has been very good...and i would replace it with another cart immediately when it eventually breaks.

i solved the storage space problem by giving away the wheelbarrow!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Apologies, @Ware are you talking about the 4 wheel dump jobbie or the one with the 2 giant wheels?
> ...


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> I'm a proud member of the gorilla cart cult. its my favorite lawn tool. I purchased it 4 or 5 years ago after i hurt my back with an overloaded wheelbarrow. I do leave it outside for long periods at a time and it gets used frequently. durability has been very good...and i would replace it with another cart immediately when it eventually breaks.
> 
> i solved the storage space problem by giving away the wheelbarrow!


I am worried about wrecking my back with an overloaded something, be it grocery bags on my fingers or an overloaded wheelbarrow. What makes two trips so mentally hard for me, I will never know.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Conner Ward made me buy a 12 cu ft gorilla cart on Friday. I'm 6'3" and "hefty" and could totally use this as a soap box car. My neighbor had 8 yards of mulch delivered Friday and I had to go help him to try out the cart. It was pretty slick. I can see how filling it with sand or maybe even regular dirt might make it too heavy to pull or dump but it was perfect for a full load of mulch. I have a 6 cu ft jackson wheelbarrow in good shape, I couldn't justify buying a gorilla cart unless I got one a lot bigger. Conner said to get they biggest one they had and I did.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

holy smokes! I am going to get that 12 cu ft gorilla cart. Now I just need to find out how to buy it! hopefully it comes back in stock soon.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Ware said:


> And I agree with others that there are certain tasks where a wheelbarrow really shines, but for most things I do around the yard the Gorilla Cart is a better tool.


I agree. 7 cu ft of topsoil or select fill is about as heavy as one person can dump with someone holding the handle. 7 cu ft of mulch is pie in the sky for an easy one person dump. The 4 wheel Gorilla Cart is very maneuverable as the front wheels rotate over 180 degrees. I would never buy a wheelbarrow again unless I was say mixing concrete inside. 4 wheels is just so much easier.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought a Brinly tow behind dump cart. Wheeling a wheelbarrow full of material is for the youngins.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a small yard, so keep that in mind, but I am using the Gorilla Carts GCR-4 and like it a lot so far. And it was only $60 at TSC. It folds down for storage or can easily be hung on a wall if wanted. If I had the space, I would have preferred a true 4-wheel dump cart like the GCG-4.

The best way I can describe the GCR-4 is it's the perfect gardening/utility cart that can be used for heavier duty projects if needed. And it has tons of stability which wheelbarrows don't have. However, If you're moving 5+ yards of top soil or mulch, I would probably just go with a true dump cart unless you want back problems. I was absolutely toasted after moving 3cy with the GCR-4, and I'm young and athletic still. However, for 99% of the work around my house, it will easily serve its purpose and more, so something to consider for those with smaller yards or smaller projects.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Damn, just a little over 10 hours and 3 pages on a wheelbarrow thread! I knew lawn enthusiasts have their priorities right! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Deadlawn said:


> Damn, just a little over 10 hours and 3 pages on a wheelbarrow thread! I knew lawn enthusiasts have their priorities right! :lol:


And most of us are holding back!


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort tufx with the run flat tire. Its the only wheelbarrow i buy and i use it everyday.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> I bought a Brinly tow behind dump cart. Wheeling a wheelbarrow full of material is for the youngins.


I have a tow-behind (6Y deere, two wheel), but it is balanced really poorly and too high off the ground for a shorty like me.

I bought a 4 wheel cart (menards knock off of the gorilla cart, I think), and some shiny new handles for ol' trusty. Don't know why, but I'm a little sentimental about the old guy - he had been demoted to "sit in the yard as a flower pot" duty when I bought the place, and I was about to throw him out... then I thought "you know, if this tire holds air, I'm keeping you" and voila. Ol' trusty stuck around.


----------



## Cptrusty (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello.
I don't know if I'm stealing the post. But I'm from Europe, and I really want a Gorilla cart 7 cu ft. (The one with the yellow handle) .

I've googled everything I can come up with, and searched on this forum.

I've tried something called 'shopusa' where I can buy from every American store and get it send to Denmark.

Only problem is when I tried ordering from Lowes, my credit card got blocked by my bank because it was suspicious. I tried a friend's MasterCard as well. Didn't work either.

Does anyone have a link or a way to get the item to Europe. Maybe someone can help me? Or know a European alternative.

Thank you.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Cptrusty said:


> Hello.
> I don't know if I'm stealing the post. But I'm from Europe, and I really want a Gorilla cart 7 cu ft. (The one with the yellow handle) .


Well of course. Yellow is the color of speed, so yellow handles will make the job get done faster. :lol:


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

Colinwjholding said:


> Fort tufx with the run flat tire. Its the only wheelbarrow i buy and i use it everyday.


Where are these available? I've see Tufx on the SiteOne but not stocked anywhere that I can see.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I have the standard True Temper 6 cubic ft, single wheel with air fill. Used the hell out of it the last 2 years. 4 cubic yards dirt for raised beds, check. 30 bags mulch, check, planting 4 trees, check. I used it to move a PTAC unit from the delivery truck. 
Later this month its the lawn level project, maybe 7 cubic yards of soil/sand/compost. Also might start a paver patio project, need 8 cubic yards of gravel. I am paying someone to excavate it with power equipment. I have nowhere to put 10 cubic yards of fill dirt.
I did build a wooden rack to hang it on the wall, keeps it out of the way nicely. Maybe upgrade to a pully system so i don't have to lift it above my head, kind of awkward to handle.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I picked up the 15cu ft Gorilla Cart at Tractor Supply last weekend. I love this thing so far. I have only pulled it by hand, but I am sure it will work great behind the mower too. I could load it full of mulch bags and with minimal effort pull it around my yard. It also dumps very easily. My wife also approves of the cart over a wheelbarrow. I 100% recommend the Gorilla Cart.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I have both the Gorilla Cart 7ft and the Kobalt wheelbarrow. The Kobalt hasn't seen any action since I got the Gorilla Cart. I will probably give it away sometime soon. The GC is soooo much easier to use for everything I've thrown at it (firewood, clippings, topsoil, and kids so far).


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Cptrusty said:



> Hello.
> I don't know if I'm stealing the post. But I'm from Europe, and I really want a Gorilla cart 7 cu ft. (The one with the yellow handle) .
> 
> I've googled everything I can come up with, and searched on this forum.
> ...


Have you try amazon?


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

+1 For Gorilla carts. I have both wheelbarrows and a Gorilla cart and more frequently choose to use the cart. Get the big one with the convertible handle that can be used as a hand tow, or tractor tow.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have the standard 4cu feet Gorilla dump cart as well as a 4cu feet wheelbarrow (Home adroit) It made spreading mulch so much easier, as well as carrying compost for my reno.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Another vote for a Gorilla Cart(or alternative as I think they are all made in the same factory). I have had the Tractor Supply version for over 10 years now and it's been indispensable for things around the yard and house. It just makes moving things around so much easier and is so much more stable than a wheel barrow.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Gorilla Cart all day long. In just 2 years mine has hauled around 14,000 lbs of sand. Add that you can pull it with a lawnmower for even less work.


----------

